# 1DX Mark II on DigitalRev TV



## expatinasia (Aug 31, 2016)

I tried a search and also cannot remember seeing anyone mention this (apologies if have) but I just noticed that DigitalRev TV reviewed the 1DX Mark II.

Another fun review from Kai!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx4BmzWghC4


----------

